# Westside and Conjugate Periodization - Dynamic Training Pt. I



## Trendkill (Oct 4, 2022)

The last post covered the Maximum Effort (ME) method and how to implement it in a training program. This post will cover the Dynamic Effort (DE) method. A lot of lifters that have never done dynamic effort training or those that have never done it properly often dismiss it as ineffective. After all, how can lifting moderate weights as explosively as possible help a lifter lift heavy weights which generally move much slower? If the Maximum Effort method is superior for developing absolute strength, then why would a lifter use any other method. The answer is twofold. For one, Max Effort training enacts a heavy mental toll. Preparing for and executing a 1RM every training session quickly leads to burnout. This will happen even without using a large amount of psychological arousal (which I warned against in my previous post). The amount of focus, concentration and coordination required to lift weights above 90% of a 1RM is significantly greater than lifting a non-maximal weight. Secondly, Max Effort training puts a tremendous strain on the muscles, connective tissues, joints and bones. These structures need adequate time to recover. Using the Max Effort method for every workout would simply lead to injury. Just ask most of the Bulgarian lifters from the 80s and 90s. Implementing the Dynamic Effort method allows a lifter to train another facet of strength while allowing for adequate recovery from the Max Effort training.

The primary purpose of utilizing DE training is to increase the rate of force production. The human body requires time to produce a maximum amount of force. It does not happen instantaneously and the longer it takes to produce maximum force the greater likelihood of missing a lift. On average, maximum force is generated within 0.3 - 0.4 second range but can be longer. Let’s look at a few examples that detail why developing maximum force as quickly as possible is important.

*Example 1: Shot Put*

According to Zatsiorsky in “Science and Practice of Strength Training” the amount of time for an elite shot putter to complete the shot put motion is between 0.15 – 0.18 seconds. If it takes this same athlete 0.4 seconds to develop maximum force, we can clearly see that he is not putting the shot with the maximum amount of force his body is capable of producing. This in turn limits his performance and could cost him a spot on his team, a missed chance at making an Olympic team or a missed chance at a medal. How does this athlete improve his performance? The focus should be on increasing the rate of force production. If that could be lowered from 0.4 seconds to 0.2 seconds, he would be able to generate significantly greater force in the small window of 0.15-0.18 seconds that it takes to execute the motion. More force applied to a fixed mass object like a shot put means it travels farther.

*Example 2: The Squat*

Imagine a lifter performing a competition squat in a powerlifting contest. Let’s imagine that this lifter has a sticking point in the squat a few inches above parallel (a very common issue for a lot of lifters). After the lifter hits depth, he must begin to exert concentric force against the barbell to come up out of the hole and complete the lift. If it takes the lifter 0.4 seconds to generate maximum force but he encounters his sticking point 0.2 seconds into the lift he is unlikely to complete the lift. What if this lifter was able to train and increase his rate of force production so that it only took him 0.2 seconds to generate maximum force? That would mean he would hit his sticking point at the exact time he was capable of producing maximum force and would likely complete the lift.



This is great and all but how does one go about training to increase the rate of force production? This is where Lou spent a lot of time, effort and experimentation to best adapt the concept of Dynamic Effort training from weightlifting to powerlifting. The weight has to be heavy enough for the lifter to exert a significant (not maximum) amount of force but also light enough to train explosive strength in order to enhance the rate of force production. Prilepin’s chart was the foundation for Lou’s experimenting but it should be noted that the chart is not set in stone. It was originally adapted from the weightlifting journals of elite Soviet Olympic lifters performing the snatch and clean and jerk. The chart tracks the optimal number of reps and volume at a given intensity to achieve the desired training stimulus. Lou’s big task was figuring out how to adapt it for powerlifting. For reference here is the chart again:


*Percentage of 1RM*​*Reps/Sets*​*Optimal*​*Total Range*​55-65​3-6​24​18-30​70-80​3-6​18​12-24​80-90​2-4​15​10-20​90+​1-2​4​10​


This gives us part of the answer in that we can see the total volume at a particular range of intensity to produce the optimal training stimulus. Every wonder why Lou recommended 8x3 for the bench or 12x2 for the squat? Check the chart above and now you know. He found that using weights in the lower percentages and rep ranges was ideal for increasing the rate of force production with his athletes. He went as far as measuring acceleration using a device called a Tendo Unit that measures bar acceleration in m/s2 but got rid of it when the guys became to0 focused on the speed showing on the Tendo unit. Dave Tate has a funny story that recounts this over on www.elitefts.com. The second part of the answer involves the use of accommodating resistance

The concept of accommodating resistance plays a big role in all Westside training but most importantly on the Dynamic Effort day. Accommodating resistance is nothing new. This was the concept pursued by Arthur Jones with his original line of Nautilus equipment that had an irregularly shaped cam that altered the difficulty of an exercise throughout the range of motion making it easier at the weakest point and more difficult at the strongest point. Lou became fascinated with accommodating the strength curve as it relates to dynamic effort training because it forces a lifter to not only develop a very quick start (increase rate of force production) but also teaches the lifter to continue to accelerate the bar throughout the entire range of motion and duration of the lift. If a lifter does not explode with as much force as possible out of the bottom of the lift the accommodating resistance, in the form of chains or bands, will be too much to overcome and the bar will slow down considerably. With a relatively light bar weight and high levels of band tension it may even be impossible to complete the lift if maximum force is not developed almost immediately.

Lou employed 5ft. sections of large 5/8” diameter chains or large rubber bands as methods of accommodating resistance. The chain was hung from the bar using a smaller diameter configured as a loop. The larger 5/8” diameter chain was fed through the loop. For the squat the chains were setup so only a couple of links of the large 5/8” chain were resting on the floor at the start of the lift. When a lifter squatted to depth almost the entire weight of the chain would deload on the floor. As the lifter began the ascent the chain would reload in a linear manner. The bands were setup by chocking them around the base of the monolift or power rack and then over the barbell. While performing the same function of accommodating resistance Lou felt bands were superior because they caused an overspeed eccentric. This simply means the lowering phase of the lift occurred faster than normal due to the constant tension of the bands pulling down on the lifter. This tension, which is actually potential and then kinetic energy, is transferred to the muscles and connective tissues where it is used to generate an even more powerful and explosive contraction during the concentric phase of the lift then when using chains or straight weight. Here are two tables showing the approximate weight of chains and tension for commonly used bands.


*Chain Link Diameter*​*Overall Chain Length*​*Total Approx Chain Weight*​5/8”​5ft.​20 lbs​1/2”​5ft.​12.5 lbs​3/8”​5ft.​7 lbs​


Band tension for bench press and similar movements. Bands are doubled (folded) around two band pegs placed approximately 9” apart at the bottom of a bench or power rack. These approximate measurements are for Elitefts bands but should be comparable for most types of resistance bands currently on the market.


*Band*​*Tension Top*​*Tension Bottom*​Mini (red)80​40​Monster mini (green)110​55​Light (orange200​100​


Band tension for the squat and similar movements. Bands are choked around the base of a monolift or power rack.


*Band*​*Tension Top*​*Tension Bottom*​Light (orange)100​60​Average (grey)150​80​Strong (blue)200​125​


Band tension for deadlifts and similar movements. Bands are attached to pegs at opposite ends of a deadlift platform and placed over the collars on the barbell.


*Band**Tension Top*​*Tension Bottom*​Light (orange)60​20​Average (grey)100​40​Strong (blue)150​60​


The third and final aspect of dynamic training that I’ll cover in this post is the waving of intensity and volume. When I first started training using Lou’s methods he was advocating a 5 week wave starting at 50% of your squat max plus 25% accommodating resistance. This would increase 2.5% in bar weight each week 52.5% - 55% - 57.5% - 60% and then it would start over. After a few years he switched to a 3 week wave which proved more effective. It also allowed for greater variation over the course of a training cycle. That wave looked like this:

Week 1: 50% bar weight plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps

Week 2: 55% bar weight plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps

Week 3: 60% bar weight plus 25% accommodating resistance 6 sets of 2 reps

On any given week if you were feeling good the recommendation was to do one or two extra sets adding additional bar weight. This is the wave that I used for most of my powerlifting career and it worked really well taking my squat from 535 to 826.

In more recent years Lou was having his lifters perform more volume and the 3 week wave changed to the following:

Week 1: 50% bar weight plus 25% accommodating resistance 12 sets of 2 reps

Week 2: 55% bar weight plus 25% accommodating resistance 10 sets of 2 reps

Week 3: 60% bar weight plus 25% accommodating resistance 8 sets of 2 reps

This was alternated with a 5 x 5 wave. This produces some rapid gains in bodyweight. My oldest son and his training group used this for every other squat wave over the course of a year. He put on 60lbs during that timeframe. Here is the layout:

Week 1: 50% bar weight plus 25% accommodating resistance 5 sets of 5 reps

Week 2: 55% bar weight plus 25% accommodating resistance 5 sets of 5 reps

Week 3: 60% bar weight plus 25% accommodating resistance 5 sets of 5 reps

I could go on about other phases and waves that were used but that is for another post and would apply to advanced elite level lifters. The key thing to remember on this day is explosiveness throughout the entire lift and short rest periods. All sets should be done with no more than 1 minute rest between sets. This will get your heart rate up very high and build endurance and conditioning in addition to explosive power and mass. In my next post I will outline a couple of squat and deadlift workouts along with a few bench workouts.


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2022)

This is just fucking great man !!


----------



## Thewall (Oct 4, 2022)

Thanks trend. I read most of that stuff from when I researched and learned the west side ways, but I did not know of the  alternate 5x5. That is great to know, especially for the guy like you said trying to add additional muscular weight.


----------



## Yano (Oct 4, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> The last post covered the Maximum Effort (ME) method and how to implement it in a training program. This post will cover the Dynamic Effort (DE) method. A lot of lifters that have never done dynamic effort training or those that have never done it properly often dismiss it as ineffective. After all, how can lifting moderate weights as explosively as possible help a lifter lift heavy weights which generally move much slower? If the Maximum Effort method is superior for developing absolute strength, then why would a lifter use any other method. The answer is twofold. For one, Max Effort training enacts a heavy mental toll. Preparing for and executing a 1RM every training session quickly leads to burnout. This will happen even without using a large amount of psychological arousal (which I warned against in my previous post). The amount of focus, concentration and coordination required to lift weights above 90% of a 1RM is significantly greater than lifting a non-maximal weight. Secondly, Max Effort training puts a tremendous strain on the muscles, connective tissues, joints and bones. These structures need adequate time to recover. Using the Max Effort method for every workout would simply lead to injury. Just ask most of the Bulgarian lifters from the 80s and 90s. Implementing the Dynamic Effort method allows a lifter to train another facet of strength while allowing for adequate recovery from the Max Effort training.
> 
> The primary purpose of utilizing DE training is to increase the rate of force production. The human body requires time to produce a maximum amount of force. It does not happen instantaneously and the longer it takes to produce maximum force the greater likelihood of missing a lift. On average, maximum force is generated within 0.3 - 0.4 second range but can be longer. Let’s look at a few examples that detail why developing maximum force as quickly as possible is important.
> 
> ...


5-8 reps has always been my spot. just seemed to get  the strongest n thickest from there on down to singles.


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 6, 2022)

What type of exercises should be done after the main lift on DE day?

And is DE only for competition lifts or is it used with conjugates?


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 6, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> What type of exercises should be done after the main lift on DE day?
> 
> And is DE only for competition lifts or is it used with conjugates?


Correct, the dynamic effort method is only used for the competition lifts. For the lower body dynamic day after you complete your squats and deads you would pick 2-4 assistance exercises that focus on the muscles used in the sq/dl. Spend most of your time on the muscle group that needs the most improvement. Volume on this day is higher for the assistance work as well. The number of exercises you’ll be able to perform depends on your overall level of fitness which is defined as General Physical Preparedness or GPP for short.  Check out my last dynamic effort lower training session from Monday:
Post in thread 'Trendkill's Training Journal'
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/trendkills-training-journal.36744/post-894223

Exercises might include:
good mornings
seated good mornings
romanian deads
stiff leg deads
Glute/Ham raises
reverse hypers
back extensions
sled drags
hamstring curls
dumbbell rows
barbell rows
shrugs
Split squats
 belt squats
lunges


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 7, 2022)

Can effective DE work be done without bands or chains?


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 7, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Can effective DE work be done without bands or chains?


Absolutely. Same principles still apply. Just use a 3 week wave of the following percent of your 1RM:

week 1
75% 12 sets of 2

week 2
80% 10 sets of 2

week 3
85% 8 sets of 2

the percentages are not set in stone. If you arent moving the weight fast enough start 5-10% lower. Keep rest periods at 1 minute or less.


----------



## PZT (Oct 7, 2022)

12x2s suck dick


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> 12x2s suck dick


5 x 5 is worse.


----------



## PZT (Oct 7, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> 5 x 5 is worse.


Thought about doing a 5x5 for my max effort upper day. Not sure yet. Kinda not conjugate at that point lol


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> Thought about doing a 5x5 for my max effort upper day. Not sure yet. Kinda not conjugate at that point lol


Try it on your dynamic upper day.  I'm doing that right now.  Just straight weight 75, 80, 85%.

You could do 5 x 5 for the first accessory exercise on the max effort day.  I prefer 3 x 5 myself but that's just me.


----------



## PZT (Oct 7, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Try it on your dynamic upper day.  I'm doing that right now.  Just straight weight 75, 80, 85%.
> 
> You could do 5 x 5 for the first accessory exercise on the max effort day.  I prefer 3 x 5 myself but that's just me.


Yeah been using 4x5s on supplementals.


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 20, 2022)

Who is this guy and what do you think about his reasoning, Trend?


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 20, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Who is this guy and what do you think about his reasoning, Trend?


That is JM Blakely.  He's best known for inventing the JM Press.  He trained on and off at Westside in the 90s.  One of the top bench pressers of his era.  I have no idea who he has trained or what his philosophy is on speed work.  He is known to be a bit out there when it comes to his training ideas and philosophy.  Not to say they don't have merit but I haven't ever followed him closely or listened to his logic regarding speed work.  I can say that Lou built dozens and dozens of men and women into national and world champs just from the greater Columbus, OH area using his methods before he gained worldwide recognition and was able to recruit the top strength athletes in the world.  The concept of speed strength and dynamic effort training has been well understood and implemented very successfully by athletes in a variety of sports for the past 40 years.  The Ruskies were implementing it long before Lou read about it and they dominated athletically for decades.


----------



## Slabiathan (Oct 20, 2022)

In that table talk he spoke about how speed work isn't as specific to powerlifting as near maximal loads. His logic was I spend more time grinding out reps on the platform so I should get better a grinding if you boil it down. I can see the logic there but it's not taking into account that dynamic training can help the athlete recruit muscles faster and help overcome sticking points during the lift. Taking a missed lift to a grinded PR. Just something I've heard on different table talks when it comes up.


----------

